# Au this weekend



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone going to be fishing this weekend I'll be heading up friday maybe fish sat am and go to perch ville sat afternoon if anyone wants to meet up and fish get at me!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll be on it tomorrow. I bet it was crawling with guys today, the fair weather variety.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Right on let me know how you do!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Shift7609 said:


> Right on let me know how you do!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Got back a little while ago. Fishing was tough, and there were people all over the place(damn warm weather!). Plenty of fish around, just seemed like an off bite today. Plus the wind sucked. I went 3-4, and saw two other fish being carted around. I let mine go, all nice hens.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice pics AS, those gals look kinda fresh. Thanks for sharing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great report thanks lower mid our high!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Shift7609 said:


> Great report thanks lower mid our high!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Fish are all through the system, from the dam on down to the mouth. The lower river is where a lot of freshies are, but some are up high as well.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

On my way up so excited abut tomorrow am I'll leave report when I return!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

2-4 plugged from dam to mouth and one brown to boot tommorow gonna get the float rigs out!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Shift7609 said:


> 2-4 plugged from dam to mouth and one brown to boot tommorow gonna get the float rigs out!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice! How big was the brownie? I know right where you're above in your pic, but I like to fish down below a little bit.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

As. I saw that same color tippy jig in a fishes mouth in a sw post a couple weeks ago. Lol

Sent from my Evo


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

About 16 in brown

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

